# Oyster Beach Resort St Maarten



## tcrny (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi everyone ... was wondering if anyone recently stayed here.  It is on the east side of the island and looks very secluded and quiet   Thanks!  Cathy


----------



## siesta (Jan 19, 2012)

Was looking into this resort for some friends as a getaway. from my research it seems that some rooms are renovated and some aren't. The trip advisor reviews are either favorable (renovated) or not (” old building”)


----------



## tcrny (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi ... that's what I saw too.  I'm on the phone right now with II trying to book this as there are some website technical difficulties trying to book online.  They can't tell me unit numbers, and they said once I book the exchange, I can call the resort to confirm the location.  I am hoping I can book in the renovated area.  I will keep you posted.  Thanks!


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 19, 2012)

Stayed there last Memorial Day week and loved it. Used an AC and got a new room right by pool. I asked for an ocean view but was pleased! It's remote but they have a mini mart and great restaurants walking distance. Also offer bus trips for shopping, tours etc. I did ask about renovations to try to figure out when to book and what to ask for in future but it sounded like an ongoing project. I would stay again in heartbeat


----------



## tcrny (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks ... it really looks like a nice resort.  I'm having difficulty getting through II website to book ... I think they are having troubles with the website and I'm unable to book anything through my exchange.  The rep I was talking to on II trying to help me said they cannot see the unit numbers on their side to know the location of the unit.  She said once my unit is confirmed, I would have to contact the resort to see/request a particular area.  She also said only certain part of the resort is timeshare ... do you know which part of the resort is ocean view?  Thanks!


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 19, 2012)

I think you just want to avoid the side facing the pond. Another tugger said to call and ask for ocean view and it worked for me. I called a few weeks before arrival, asked questions and put in request. Also we had a 2 bedroom unit. Good luck!


----------



## tcrny (Jan 19, 2012)

I cannot contact II they are down it seems.  I just emailed them.  I will definitely ask for ocean view ... and hopefully avoid the pond side.  Thanks so much!  Cathy


----------



## siesta (Jan 24, 2012)

*Renovation phases*

http://oysterbaybeachresort.com/islandsuntimes.pdf


----------



## Armada (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm an owner there.  We are heading there for two weeks starting Saturday.

My wife and I do like its location.  It is in a quiet area close by the French border, but yet is only a 10 minute drive to Phillipsburg.  The congestion is much less than the Simpson Bay area where most of the timeshares are. Yet, it still has a decent number of good restaurants nearby.  Also, nearby is the famous Dinghy Dock bar where you pour your own drinks during happy hour.

If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## silverfox82 (Feb 1, 2012)

A rental car is highly recommended on st maarten, without one you will be somewhat limited but with one oyster pond is a great location.


----------



## blueparrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I would agree that a rental car is necessary for this part of Sint Maarten, our favorite Caribbean Island.  We have toured this resort but never traded in, but its certainly one we would put on our favorable list of resorts.  Oyster Bay did have a rather serious sewage problem a few years ago, but I am sure that has been taken care of.


----------

